# Asbestos Tile. Cover Stain Smell.



## WinmanPaintAM (Jun 10, 2021)

First off, I am in no way a professional painter. 

I have a room where I suspected the tiles contained asbestos. It was suggested to me by _will remain anonymous_ that I should cover the tile with an oil based primer before putting down new flooring (LVP). I ventilated the room, made sure the humidity, temperature was reasonable, and waited almost a week before putting the new floor down. It's now been 2 weeks since the initial primer application. There is still a smell...and it may be psychosomatic but I feel like it's irritating my throat and giving me a headache.

Will the smell and effects I'm feeling eventually go away? 

Thanks,
-Painter AM-


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

